# torn MCL, torn PCL, torn meniscus, torn heart...



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Busted myself up good at Whistler with the most retarded crash ever...last possible jump on the mountain, on my last run of the day.. go figure huh?

goodbye downhill MTB :cryin::cryin:

time to go see the Ortho, sigh. ...anyone want to buy a 2011 Demo?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

worst luck ever. lol sorry.


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

You can be back at it in 6 months or less.
You can be riding again sooner than you think and then you can get back to hard riding and big jumps/drops when you are ready.
Big risk of reinjury if you fcuk something up early on in the rehab process, but once the legs are strong again you are good to go.
Rehab will be a different sort of project, but you can come back a better rider from those injuries.
6 months +/- and you'll be physically strong enough to take the hits again.


----------



## gripped303 (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't sell the bike just yet. 

So I had a torn MCL, torn ACL, complete removal of the meniscus. 

6 weeks cast, 6 weeks non-weight bearing. Physical therapy for 3 months = back riding in 6 month, full on in a year.

Go in with the mentality that your going to crush PT and you will be back riding before you know it.

Keep you head up :thumbsup:


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

dont quit. you are a beast of a rider


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear. I had a diffrent injury and was out of Dh for 6-7 months. It went by alot quicker than I thought it would and I'm now back on the DH bike, feeling alive again. Stay positive.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> Busted myself up good at Whistler with the most retarded crash ever...last possible jump on the mountain, on my last run of the day.. go figure huh?
> 
> goodbye downhill MTB :cryin::cryin:
> 
> time to go see the Ortho, sigh. ...anyone want to buy a 2011 Demo?


Sounds like a familiar story I told not to long ago. Someone on the forums said,"one last run usually means a trip to the ER". SO NOW I DON'T SAY THAT!
Be happy it's just one ACL, I did both ACL's. Terminal knee extensions will be your best friend. It's the only exercise that you can feel pulling your knee cap back into alignment, and it feels great during the early phase of rehab after surgery. 
Something else, don't settle for anything less than CTI braces when it's time to get back on the DH bike. Don't let your Doc talk you into Donjoy braces for DH because they have a in house rep.at his office. See if your med coverage is by medical necessity, It makes a huge difference when it come to getting gear that can be covered by prescription.
How rude I'm I ......healing vibes coming achew.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, speedy healing.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

C'mon now, you know it's not like you to give up that easy!


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey dude, sorry to hear that. just a few thoughts based on my own experience with orthopedic surgeons: 

-make sure you get at minimum 2, and maybe even 3 opinions from ortho's---you want a more conservative, experienced doc that doesn't resort to surgery immediately (i broke my arm pretty badly once, w/ significant damage to the connective tissue in the elbow joint---first 2 docs wanted to operate asap, the third doc recommended a splint and PT)
-ask a LOT of questions until you feel you have the information you need to make an informed decision
-are the ligaments completely torn? avulsed? is there some chance that they can heal with due care w/o an invasive procedure?

another example: my buddy is an orthopedic surgeon (he had his own practice on the peninsula), and made a few bad moves in a really aggressive game of pickup basketball. he was absolutely sure that he had completely torn his ACL and would require surgery. well, once he had an MRI done, and reviewed the images, it was mainly intact, and would be ok w/ a combo of rest and PT. 

hope that helps, and hang in there


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I wouldn't give up so easily though. Although I've never had a torn MCL and PCL, I have had a torn meniscus and I was lucky enough to recover for it fully. It doesn't even give me an trouble on long "all-mountain" rides. 

Hope this isn't a career ending injury man, get well soon.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

ustemuf said:


> Busted myself up good at Whistler with the most retarded crash ever...last possible jump on the mountain, on my last run of the day.. go figure huh?
> 
> goodbye downhill MTB :cryin::cryin:
> 
> time to go see the Ortho, sigh. ...anyone want to buy a 2011 Demo?


So sorry, man. Where did it happen?

I had an ugly crash at the entrance to the Boneyard a couple weeks back. Thankfully, didn't tear or break anything, mostly a lot of bruising and road rash. It was also stoopid. I tried to huck where I shoulda rolled, and roll where I shoulda hucked. Stoopid.

Btw, there is never a "last run of the day." I'm always gonna do just "one more."

Hope you get well soon...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Speedy recovery man ! That's how my downhill season ended this year too ... Last run , last jump :/ ...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> Busted myself up good at Whistler with the most retarded crash ever...last possible jump on the mountain, on my last run of the day.. go figure huh?
> 
> goodbye downhill MTB :cryin::cryin:
> 
> time to go see the Ortho, sigh. ...anyone want to buy a 2011 Demo?


I know how ya feel, even though I don't do nearly the stuff you do. I also had the stupidest crash at Angle Fire last week, trying to scrub a table at high speed that had a boot'r on the front of it. We all knows what happens when your to neutral on body position. :madman: Anyways landed REALLY hard and broke my clavicle. So badly that I'm having surgery Friday to put it back together with titanium.

I thought a lot about the same things. Sell my bike, stop riding like a kid that has no responsibilities, etc, etc. I could use the money from selling my bike to help pay the deductible on my insurance, but I figure I'll regret that later. I just need to be smarter about the way I ride, and slow my roll on the newer gnarly stuff. Ease into things...

Don't get overly reactive to the situation, and give it some time before getting rid of what you love.

Healing vibes to ya!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Meere flesh wound! You'll be back by next season again for opening day.

I was riding with SMT one time and a hiker knocked the top of his head off with a hiking pole, and his brain went flying out, it landed in the dirt and quivered like a beached jelly fish. I urinated on it to wash all the dirt of it, slapped back in his head, flipped his top back on, and he good to go. Funny thing is he never shut up during the whole ordeal. I don't think he even knew what went down.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> Meere flesh wound! You'll be back by next season again for opening day.
> 
> I was riding with SMT one time and a hiker knocked the top of his head off with a hiking pole, and his brain went flying out, it landed in the dirt and quivered like a beached jelly fish. I urinated on it to wash all the dirt of it, slapped back in his head, flipped his top back on, and he good to go. Funny thing is he never shut up during the whole ordeal. I don't think he even knew what went down.:thumbsup:


hahaha, should have spit and polished it also.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What quit DH? Don't give up, your body will heal


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear it - injury is no fun.

Like others said, find a good doc, focus on PT, and get digging on the trails when you're up to it. Nothing like a shovel, pickaxe, and clippers to help rehab and build some positive trail karma.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Man that sucks, you were on a tear this year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

healing vibes...6 months and riding again...back up to speed in 9 months....do rehab and start doing weights in gym...the key is low weight and sets of 25....yes 25


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> So sorry, man. Where did it happen?
> 
> I had an ugly crash at the entrance to the Boneyard a couple weeks back. Thankfully, didn't tear or break anything, mostly a lot of bruising and road rash. It was also stoopid. I tried to huck where I shoulda rolled, and roll where I shoulda hucked. Stoopid.
> 
> ...


get well quick


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Kurt don't give up just yet, well you can't now since its in your blood. You'll bounce back and want it more. Get well soon.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoyed your film edits, hopefully you'll heal up and be ripping it up soon to make more film edits.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I have done 2 ACLR's in the last 2 years. Recovery was about as long as the winter. Back riding big stuff again. I recommend heading over to the Gimp Central thread over at TGR. Lots of good info from both docs and folks who have been there.

Sell your Demo and build up a new dream bike while you heal, it will keep your stoke up and motivate to hit the PT hard. Vibes

DRS


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that OP 

what exactly went wrong?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

No way, bro! You're just saying that now but I know you'll be back... you're just too good. Sucks getting injured, but you'll heal and you're gonna be itching to ride your bike again. I can bike-sit for you in the meantime. =)


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

GLC drop get ya?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the healing vibes all... it's not me so much that wants to give it up, it's convincing my wife to allow me to do these crazy things... right now she is having none of it.

the official mri results:


> "Joint effusion posterior soft tissue T2 signal abnormality seen.
> 
> There is full-thickness tear of the MCL and PCL. There is partial
> tear or sprain of the proximal fibular collateral ligament. Bone
> ...


i'm in a hinged knee brace now and on crutches for the next 4 weeks.. at the end of this month I have another ortho appointment to determine if my PCL is able to heal itself or not.. otherwise i get the knife. not really happy about the fact that i have to wait a month to see if surgery is needed, but i would much rather rehab my knee without it if possible. anyone have advice/experience with this?

on the bright side of things i'm really happy my ACL is not blown up amongst all the damage...

i crashed on the last jump in the joyride park. i didn't get enough air and i landed a whip (silly me, of course i try to throw an oppo whip too) sideways.. when i landed it snapped back and started to highside me... when it snapped back i put my foot down to try and plant and prevent the explosion - and i literally watched my knee/leg give out and heard the pop.. i wish i had the rewind button.. i would have rather gone otb and taken my chances now...or even smarter, just straight air'd it on my way back to the lodge and save it for the next day.. ****.

funny thing is, i crashed on wednesday... friday was the last day of my trip. i said **** it, bought a mueller brace from the village pharmacy, sac'd up and rode Top of the World with my buddies. after a couple minutes warm up i was able to get full pedal strokes in, and managed to ride the whole trail without any pain and still shredded just as hard as usual. i didn't want to push my luck and crash on an already trashed knee so i called it a day.. i'm wondering if that'll be the last ride i ever went on.. *tears*

it's going to be a long time before i can get into downhill again, honestly i don't know if i'll ever be back. i know my wife wants me to have nothing to do with it, hopefully with time things will chill out and i'll be riding again.. probably focusing less on jumps and drops and more on DH speed.. who knows.. i just know the next half a year or more is going to majorly suck, but i'm going to do a good job on making sure i strengthen up my knee during the rehab process. i think my body heals pretty well, so i'm hoping i'll be back in less time... if possible!

i have the crash on go pro.. super depressing to crash on such a stupid small jump after shredding crabapple literally minutes before.. and thrashing the double blacks all day at mach 7.

for your viewing pleasure:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/276277/l/
> 
> Not-Joyride @ Whistler


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Def. do NOT get rid of your bikes!! I've had both ACL's replaced, 1st was in '96 and the 2nd was 1 year ago/ Surgery procedures are much better now and I was back doing real riding in under 3 months this time. I had my surgery on Aug 8th, 2011 and did a big ride called "Flight Of The Pigs" only 3 months later (it's held the day after Thanksgiving, approx. 75 miles with 50% on road and the rest on the rocky trails of South Mtn, PMP and Papago...). Just be focused on rehab and you'll be back before you know it.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm going to make an edit with a bunch of my friends and my footage... but here's just some small clips i had shredding just prior....

sigh



> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/275099/l/
> 
> Whistler In Deep


right before crashing... attempted these suckers and nailed em.. was going to get some steeze goin on and photoshoot for the next day.. fail :cryin:



> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/275104/l/
> 
> Whistler Crabapple Hits


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, you sound EXACTLY like me just before surgery! Wife was not happy with the injuries (I ruptured a kidney earlier that year and promptly imploded at Whistler as soon as I got back on the bike, then tore the ACL a month later). I've basically backed off on some of the higher risk stuff (bigger jumps, high speed tech sections) but that's it. Focusing more on having fun at the pumptrack, long rides, digging (secondary addiction) and mellow jumps.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Your a great rider man and i feel your pain .. July 14th is when i messed myself up and now i can start going to the gym to do extremely light weights and also start my physical therapy .. 

I had a R AC separation and 3 fractures on my Scapula .. I was lucky enough not to have to go under the knife for it but my right shoulder looks funny now since i had a type 3 separation .. Just ride a bit more laid back , remember its just a hobby for most of us


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't let your wife rule your life.

You can't love anyone else unless you love yourself.

Ride on!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude you'll be back. Man up.
That being said, +++healing vibes to you. 
PS what size demo? And how much xD


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

nut! said:


> dude you'll be back. Man up.
> That being said, +++healing vibes to you.
> Ps what size demo? And how much xd


lol


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude, between hitting CrabApple hits the way you did, InDeep while wet and the Joyride jumps the way you did, you have nothing to be ashamed of. That's some awesome riding. Get well soon and get back on the horse.

So sorry you had to crash on that last one. I know what it feels like when you do something so simple, but funk yourself up so bad. I crashed on the entry to the Boneyard really hard this year in a place I totally shouldn't have crashed on Day 3 of my Whistler trip. While I was banged up pretty bad and am still sore after a couple weeks, I luckily avoided major damage. Still mad at myself for crashing though.

Good luck on your recovery...



ustemuf said:


> thanks for the healing vibes all... it's not me so much that wants to give it up, it's convincing my wife to allow me to do these crazy things... right now she is having none of it.
> 
> the official mri results:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your video of the crash, I know it sucks to go look back over and over and say all the "what ifs" but now is the time to heal up.

btw check your bars, it looks like they had some flex going on.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Heal up quick. Don't sell your bike.
And remember:










:thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Healing wibes out man. I hope you get back into ripping again!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

'tis but a flesh wound....

Do the PT, and get back on the bike!!!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> ...torn heart...





ustemuf said:


> goodbye downhill MTB :cryin::cryin:





ustemuf said:


> sigh. ...anyone want to buy a 2011 Demo?





ustemuf said:


> i'm wondering if that'll be the last ride i ever went on.. *tears*





ustemuf said:


> ...sigh... :cryin:


Man the fvck up. 
But seriously, heal up, get back on the bike, and try to have fun.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

OH....you will be back! Your a good rider and I think you know that. Heal up fast bro. Your bike is waiting for you.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Get well soon and get back on the bike. I can imagine what's going through your head, I blew my lumbar out last week and still can't walk so I know the short term feeling of being off the bike in the best part of the year.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Healing vibes ustemuf. Do NOT have surgery unless absolutely necessary - TRUST ME on this one. Even if it really looks bad on the MRI but isn't torn thru it will usually heal - may take up to seven years but it WILL heal (usually in two years). Surgery = pain/arthritis later. I have a frozen shoulder now as proof.

Keep the Faith!

G MAN


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

gracialow on Vimeo

GOOD stuff :thumbsup: Talks about his feelings on riding after his crash and friends that are "worse off."


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that homie, I'm getting out of the hospital today. Going on on 4 days. At Ravens on the last drop I broke my collar bone, 1 rib, right scapula and collapsed a lung. this has been a tough season for my riding group. Gene had a class 3 shoulder separation and Dan broke his forearm and torn crap in his wrist. He is on his 2nd surgery. All the best dude and I hope you heal up well.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

I never heard a pop, I actually stood up and pulled my bike out of the trees. Knee buckle trying mount, so I decide to try the other side. That knee buckled and I went rolling down the mountain. Everybody thought I was crazy for DH at my age (not that I'm old, it's just ppl think you should stop living past a curtain age.) let alone doing it after the crash, but it was all I could think about. I agonized over the "what ifs" considering that the crash was all me fault. I did would others have said, " sell the bike and build a new to motivate you". The was a mistake. I should have kept the bike, because I would not have had to spend cash I didn't have (because of time lost at work) to building another bike.
Watch some vids to keep the passion alive. Stock up on a season worth of tires, make some upgrades, but do not sell. For one reason and probably the biggest, you won't have to explain, justify, rationalize, or argue with the wife about the purchase. You can spend that time showing her how you are going to be safer by wearing more PPG to prevent farther injury.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> thanks for the healing vibes all... it's not me so much that wants to give it up, it's convincing my wife to allow me to do these crazy things... right now she is having none of it.
> 
> the official mri results:
> 
> ...


I've torn both of my PCL's from riding - multiple consultations and never needed surgery - its incredibly rare that they operate. Both have scared / healed down and major PT and some good Don Joy braces have done the trick. Confidence - that takes a while. . . Start back on a trail bike and get your flow back! You can / should be able to be on a spin bike pretty quickly!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Daaaamn!!!! Get better man. If you need to sell your bike for bills so be it, but not because of the wife 
And you can hear your heart beating in the vids which I think is pretty sick


----------



## hansum (Sep 26, 2011)

Man, I think everyone goes through this kind of thing at some stage, you are a great rider you need to ride. I dont think not riding is an option.


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had 3 ACL surgeries and I still get at it. Buddy of mine rode 2 full days a Copper Harbor 2 weeks ago with a broken hand...


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

OP wishing you a speedy recovery.

I ruptured my PCL, LCL, meniscus, IT band on my rt side, I had surgery to repair the ruptures
and worked my ass off in PT. It took some time to get back to riding, started with walking in the mall, then the sidewalk, then paved trails and finally riding.

My wife just ask me to be careful and try not to ride such technical trails.


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

man, carlmont will miss you if your not back. your a legend bro!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

so it feels really good to ride again......


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> so it feels really good to ride again......


Good stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> so it feels really good to ride again......


awesome...where is that??


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Winning:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

New bike? Way to get back in the saddle!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

nice to know that you've bounced back (sweet looking berm)


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!

Berm looks better than I remember also.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Good to see. Congrats.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Yay! I missed your regular stoke. Glad to see you back on the bike.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothing better than getting back out and doing what you love after a serious injury.
Good job ustemuf

On another note, it is probably just the angle that the picture was taken, but your fork looks to flexing quite nicely.

Eric


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice! But where's the demo?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Post a thread about your new build, curious to see what you got going on. Also, how was it coming back? I was off the bike for 10 weeks when I broke my collarbone, and was very nervous about how I would ride when I got back on the bike. After about 3 days it was like I never stopped riding, and felt like I actually might have been riding better than before. Wondering if you experienced something similar. Anyways, keep rollin!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> awesome...where is that??


Carlmont (Belmont, CA)


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> New bike? Way to get back in the saddle!





jakester29959 said:


> Nice! But where's the demo?





csermonet said:


> Post a thread about your new build, curious to see what you got going on. Also, how was it coming back? I was off the bike for 10 weeks when I broke my collarbone, and was very nervous about how I would ride when I got back on the bike. After about 3 days it was like I never stopped riding, and felt like I actually might have been riding better than before. Wondering if you experienced something similar. Anyways, keep rollin!


Demo is still my ride..

In the picture is my friends Makulu that I built up.... I had my demo there, but I tried pumping some air into it on the trail and I think a piece of dirt got stuck in the valve....and anyways, Vivid air blew up so we took turns riding his bike.

So it's been a little over 3 months now and it was my first day back.. I was hitting the berms harder and smoother than I ever have before.. I hit some jumps/hips and felt super smooth too but didn't want to hit the jumps up too hard on my first day back. All in all, felt awesome to be out riding again... My skills improved by sitting on my ass somehow, so yeah I did experience something similar!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Yay! I missed your regular stoke. Glad to see you back on the bike.





Stripes said:


> Sorry, I was way late to this tread. Great to see you shredding again





rugbyred said:


> Nothing better than getting back out and doing what you love after a serious injury.
> Good job ustemuf
> 
> On another note, it is probably just the angle that the picture was taken, but your fork looks to flexing quite nicely.
> ...


Thanks guys! I honestly was scared to ride for so long...... I wasn't even planning on riding yesterday but my friend came over and dragged me out... and I'm glad he did.

I think it might be the angle of the camera .....and possibly a little bit of flexing - Boxxers are designed to flex a little bit for superior tracking... and I was slamming into the berm as hard as I possibly could for being on an unfamiliar bike!

http://www.railmaster.net/bermfun.mp4 weeee


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to see you back and it looks like you picked up right where you left off!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

StuLax18 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Berm looks better than I remember also.


Thanks.. oh man it's one of the best berms in the world as far as i'm concerned  at least fun wise..

it was rebuilt last Wednesday...


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> Thanks.. oh man it's one of the best berms in the world as far as i'm concerned  at least fun wise..
> 
> it was rebuilt last Wednesday...


Glad you're back, buddy. Mitch, Carlos and Justin were stoked to see you there. Cmont is becoming my new fave... even though 99% of the stuff there is too big for my skill level.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> Demo is still my ride..
> 
> In the picture is my friends Makulu that I built up.... I had my demo there, but I tried pumping some air into it on the trail and I think a piece of dirt got stuck in the valve....and anyways, Vivid air blew up so we took turns riding his bike.
> 
> So it's been a little over 3 months now and it was my first day back.. I was hitting the berms harder and smoother than I ever have before.. I hit some jumps/hips and felt super smooth too but didn't want to hit the jumps up too hard on my first day back. All in all, felt awesome to be out riding again... My skills improved by sitting on my ass somehow, so yeah I did experience something similar!


Nice. Yea I was timid on jumps at first but after I sac'd up and finally hit the jump that took me out it was game on.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice to see you back on the bike already, how the fahk did you recover so quickly??


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> Demo is still my ride..
> 
> In the picture is my friends Makulu that I built up.... I had my demo there, but I tried pumping some air into it on the trail and I think a piece of dirt got stuck in the valve....and anyways, Vivid air blew up so we took turns riding his bike.
> 
> So it's been a little over 3 months now and it was my first day back.. I was hitting the berms harder and smoother than I ever have before.. I hit some jumps/hips and felt super smooth too but didn't want to hit the jumps up too hard on my first day back. All in all, felt awesome to be out riding again... My skills improved by sitting on my ass somehow, so yeah I did experience something similar!


I think riding is like weight lifting in a way. If you stopped getting stronger you take a week or two off. When you come back your stronger than before. This time with bikes your riding faster than before. I noticed that with myself, off the bike for a while then first time on I'm riding better. Seems like you don't pay attention to the little stuff, just the trail. Anyways kind of drunk right now so sorry if its off topic. Drink on.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

V.P. said:


> Nice to see you back on the bike already, how the fahk did you recover so quickly??


thanks!

Youthful, good genetics and being intelligent about recovery by ignoring doctor's orders and proceeding with walking/other activities as soon as I was able to 

For example - they said cast for 4 weeks..... I used it for one before I could walk somewhat with no limping.. doing stretches and light exercises (using my bodyweight only - like lunges, squats, etc) everyday...Every bit of "new" medical advice I could find about sports recovery is the sooner you can do something, the better.. Unlike most doctors advice which is isolate, ignore, and rest.

I probably could have been back even a month ago - I just wanted to give it extra time to heal.

Today I pretty much have no symptoms of injury other than my tibia has a little bit of "give" to it from my PCL being stretched... pretty happy how everything turned out.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> So it's been a little over 3 months now and it was my first day back.. I was hitting the berms harder and smoother than I ever have before.. I hit some jumps/hips and felt super smooth too but didn't want to hit the jumps up too hard on my first day back. All in all, felt awesome to be out riding again... My skills improved by sitting on my ass somehow, so yeah I did experience something similar!


Man, you have no idea how encouraging that is to me right now. I destroyed my elbow almost 3 months ago, had to have surgery, and am still waiting for the Dr to clear me to put weight on it again. Bones are healed up, ligaments are not. It's been a long and painful couple of months with a lot of PT, but I'm hoping I can get back on the bike in 2 weeks.

Glad to see you're riding again! :thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> thanks!
> 
> Youthful, good genetics and being intelligent about recovery by ignoring doctor's orders and proceeding with walking/other activities as soon as I was able to
> 
> ...


Thats good news man :thumbsup:


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Great to see you back on the bike! Quick question, how was your impression of the makulu? I'll be building one up soonish, I read reviews and such, but would still be nice to hear the opinion of someone who I know rips harder than most.


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

How'd you convince the wife? haha

Getting back on the bike is always a wonderful feeling!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i guess i can still throw some whips  what a fun day to ride... so tacky.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad your back man ! As soon as the season starts up here in NJ ill be back too lol


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah!! the tranny berm is so nice now that it was rebuilt. ya can just rail it to g line


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

suscribed


----------

